# Zufallsgenerator Ja/Nein



## Kowi2k3 (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich wollte nen Zufallsgenerator basteln, der nur Ja oder Nein ausgibt. Jedoch hab ich davon null plan, währe nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und ggf. Seiten postet wo man C++ leicht erlernen kann.

PS: Sorry für den Beitrag hab aber schon im Forum nach einem solchen Beitrag gesucht jedoch nichts gefunden.


Mfg: Kowi2k3


----------



## Sinac (22. Dezember 2004)

Schonmal nach der Funktion random() geschaut?
*Wäre* sonst auch nicht schlecht mal in die Suche zu schaun.

Greetz und wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------



## Kachelator (22. Dezember 2004)

> Schonmal nach der Funktion random() geschaut?


 Oder stattdessen auch rand() und srand(). random() gibt es nicht überall.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (22. Dezember 2004)

C++ "leicht" lernen kann man nicht. Hehe.   

Am besten lernt mans mit nem Buch (http://www.terrashop.de). 
Sonst wäre http://www.google.de ganz gut. Einnfach "C++ Tutorial" eingeben. 
Die ersten drei Treffer sind schon ganz gut.


----------



## Sinac (22. Dezember 2004)

Kachelator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder stattdessen auch rand() und srand(). random() gibt es nicht überall.


Ok sorry, ist noch sehr früh und ich hab auf dem Sofa gepennt


----------



## Martin Schroeder (22. Dezember 2004)

Code:
srand((unsigned)time(NULL)); /*damit immer ander Zahlen kommen wird der Zufallsgenerator mit der Zeit initialisiert*/
bool variable=rand()%2 /* Jetzt kommen alle Zahlen von Null bis einschließlich Eins vor*/


----------



## Kachelator (22. Dezember 2004)

Martin Schroeder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Code:
> srand((unsigned)time(NULL)); /*damit immer ander Zahlen kommen wird der Zufallsgenerator mit der Zeit initialisiert*/
> bool variable=rand()%2 /* Jetzt kommen alle Zahlen von Null bis einschließlich Eins vor*/



Komm, komm. Nach 42 Posts müsstest du inzwischen die Codetags entdeckt haben...


----------

